# Kayak trailer



## Scubasam (Mar 4, 2015)

While I was fishing at geneva today I saw a guy pulling a trailer with what looked like a homemade rack and rigging for kayaks. I see pros and cons to it but I'm seriously thinking about making one because I'm tired of lifting mine and whoever is with me up on my jeep. Any ideas? Pros? Cons? Does anyone have one I can see?


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a jet ski trailer.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

PWC trailer might be your best bet. You can launch and retrieve in the water. Only issue I see with it is it's another registration fee with the BMV and you need someplace to store it.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Utility trailer with racks across the bars. Then you have a usable trailer if you ever need it and lots of storage under it.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Regarding registration fee of a trailer keep in mind most will lose 2 to 4 mpg on the average car topping,I'm only losing 1 with the trailer so if you use the kayak a good bit by car topping you'll spend that in gas.To each his own on this subject but the ease of loading and unloading and no possible damage to my car plus it's ready to go at a moments notice makes it worth it to me.Some don't like trailers,some do and some have no business pulling a trailer.Just some thoughts.Do a google search for ' kayak trailer ' or ' kayak trailer conversion ' and click on more images you'll see many ideas.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

For me, I believe the pro's far outweigh the con's but the biggest issue for me is I have nowhere to store it. The ease of loading and unloading will be a night and day difference. You can leave everything on the yak and tow it vs unloading everything off the yak and storing it in your car then loading the yak and leaving. I fished a kayak tournament in TN this past spring and the ability to quickly load and unload to run from spot to spot was a big time advantage I felt.

Besides the storage issue, you wont be able to fit your car and trailer should you want to fish in a tight spot. With no trailer, I can park and unload at a area where there is only room for 1 car.

I think it all boils down on how much fishing you plan to do and how you fish. Some people can fish one area all day while some like to hit up multiple lakes in a day. The ease of loading and unloading makes it all worth it IMO.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gary P said:


> I use a jet ski trailer.
> View attachment 186695


Beautiful BigRig man. Love the color!!!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

ML1187:
Thanks but thats a rental,trailer is mine,been trying out different kayaks trying to make up my mind.Decisions Decisions.I'm a smaller person at 5'6" 165 and I love the big rig.most likely what I'll get but I am kinda liking the dorado color.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gary P said:


> ML1187:
> Thanks but thats a rental,trailer is mine,been trying out different kayaks trying to make up my mind.Decisions Decisions.I'm a smaller person at 5'6" 165 and I love the big rig.most likely what I'll get but I am kinda liking the dorado color.


Good choice on the dorado... We would be twinsies! 

Much respect to you for handling the BR at your height and weight... I'm 6.0 270 and been hitting the gym hard since January to be able to handle that boat! My dad recently bought a Kilroy... It was heavenly dragging it around for a float. But the BR cannot be matched for stability and comfort. Since I now have access to both its like having the best of both worlds !!!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

A c-tug cart makes a huge difference and the trailer makes loading a breeze.Once you get it in the water it'sfine.


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Scubasam said:


> While I was fishing at geneva today I saw a guy pulling a trailer with what looked like a homemade rack and rigging for kayaks. I see pros and cons to it but I'm seriously thinking about making one because I'm tired of lifting mine and whoever is with me up on my jeep. Any ideas? Pros? Cons? Does anyone have one I can see?


Check out Harbor Freight this weekend. They have an 8' trailer with 12 inch tires on sale for $250. It folds up for storage. If you use one of their readily available 20% off coupons, you'll only be spending $200 plus tax on a trailer that more than meets your needs. Also, Google "Harbor Freight Kayak Trailer" images and see how others have modified these trailers.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

For 189 dollars and a few DIY add ons I like my harbor freight trailer. Just make sure you keep it greased well. My bearing was rusted froze from driving so much during the winter to trout rivers.


----------

